# Globe warming sucks



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

today and tomarrow my kid has no school not for snow, but for cold!
is this something new, I dont remeber getting off school for cold weather.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I know it is crazy I went to school one time it was 20 below with -50 wind chill.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Back in the 60's when I went to school we had to get record setting snow falls like in 67 to have the school close. 

Mainly everyone walked though back then and if you missed a day making up the work was'nt that hard to do.

Now they bus every kid just about and pamper the kids so much I have even seen em close the school now for high humidity. When the dang school has A/C???

I live less then half a mile from the high school and a elementary school and the kids around here (including my own when they went to school) all get picked up by the bus.

When the leaves are off the tree's and I stand on my roof I can see the school thats how close it is. 

Their reasoning today for closing the school was that they dint want kids standing out waiting for the bus or if the bus broke down with kids on it due to cold.

The local community college was open as were every other place around.

It cracks me up that they close the school but every kid can make their way to the mall or walmart or whatever as they were all busy as heck today and traffic was heavier then normal with many being teens in cars.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lawns & More;366019 said:


> today and tomarrow my kid has no school not for snow, but for cold!
> is this something new, I dont remeber getting off school for cold weather.


No its nothing new. They look at the cost of trying to keep the school warm all day. So it's easier to make it up when it's warm. Plus wind chill can be dangerous.


----------

